# Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k



## G0EKI (7. November 2019)

*Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Hallo,

ich bin nach der Suche nach einer WLP die passend zum Corsair Hydro H150i Pro und i9-9900k ist.
Ich habe gehört, dass Arctic MX-4 Edition 2019 recht gut sein soll, jedoch habe ich meistens wahrgenommen,
dass es eher für Luftkühler gedacht ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann würde ich die WLP demnächst auftragen,
weil ich nur positives davon gehört habe.

MfG


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Ich benutze praktisch nur die MX4 . Hatte aber auch ne 20g Tube im Angebot bekommen und das Zeug wird net schlecht *g*


----------



## G0EKI (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich benutze praktisch nur die MX4 . Hatte aber auch ne 20g Tube im Angebot bekommen und das Zeug wird net schlecht *g*



Besitzt du auch den H150i Pro?


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Nein , ich habe Custom (Selbstbau) WaKü .


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Verwende auch meist die MX4 und das Egal ob für LuKü oder WaKü, der Unterschied ist  minimal zu anderen teureren WLP


----------



## G0EKI (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Ich habe derzeit keinen Alkohol daheim, mit dem ich die benutze WLP von meinem AIO Kühler entfernen kann,
gibt es hierzu andere Methoden? Ich habe gehört, dass man die WLP einfach mit ner Küchenrolle abwischen kann, wenn die CPU davor
bisschen ins Schwitzen gekommen ist. Stimm das?


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*

Erwärmen und dann mit der Küchenrolle abwischen, solange du mit den Fingern nicht dran kommst ist Alkohol nicht unbedingt von Nöten, kommt ja wieder Paste drauf


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

*AW: Welche WLP für Corsair Hydro H150i Pro  und i9-9900k*



G0EKI schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass Arctic MX-4 Edition 2019 recht gut sein soll, jedoch habe ich meistens wahrgenommen,
> dass es eher für Luftkühler gedacht ist.


Wüsste nicht wieso eine WLP speziell nur für Luft oder Wasserkühlung sein sollte.

Wir haben bei uns ein System mit einer custom Wakü, eines mit einer AIO und eines mit Luftkühlung. Überall nutzen wir diese WLP und sie tut überall genau das was sie soll... die Wärmeübertragung auf den Kühler unterstützen. Bei mir habe ich mittlerweile zwar LM drauf, aber zuvor hatte ich auch diese WLP drauf was auch gut war.


----------

